# Liquid Bait~~~>Lure & Bait Holders



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*I was in the Lure and bait making industry for a bunch of years and did well until the over seas export ban on a lot of ingrediants were BANNED.I am no longer doing that because of the import ban.

If you will use liquid baits,they are far more appealing than chunk bait because chunk baits will freeze or most will not put out any odor at all,when frozen.Liquid baits always have a preservative in them added and also will not freeze.Liquid baits are easier to apply and give better results overall.FREEZE

Bait & Lure holders~~~>USE or try dry corn cobs as they are porus and hold lure and liquid bait odors for a long lon tie,matter of fact I cut up small pieces~~~>2 inches long and soaked them in a seperate jar of my liquid bait I woud use and did same with lure and use a pair of forceps to fish them out of jar when i need them to use.A dried chunk of cow manure is also the same~~~>works as well if you dont have corn cobs.You will love this method plain and simple,Larry *


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You must make larger dirtholes? I make a few as large as 4-5", but most around 3" to a "mouse-size" hole. The main thing here (in the land of rain) is keeping your lure holder off the ground (in the dirthole). I use Q-tips and can stick them in the roof of the dirthole, or cottonballs I can do the same to with a small stick, or wad them up in a ball of weeds/cornhusks.

What is the base of the bait you use?

Thanks for the post & info! :beer:

Smitty


----------



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Smtty,my bait basse is ground up chickn guts and man the canine ,.**** and cats love it,,its greasy as I get the fat in there to.HEY take ne of thse corn cobs and run a double strand of wire thru it and the tail end of wire can be puashed thru the center of the cob as its hollow soft stuff,and that ill keep yur lure holder dry and keep putting out scent.I also use the cob wired o a fence post for call lure,works great,hey write me at [email protected] would like to visit with ya on there to,your friend,Larry,,PS glad to be of help,your welcome *


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Good tip on the wire ...and will do on the email (mine should be availible in my profile). Our water season opens tomorrow, so I'm loading some last-minute items. They're also picking corn in a fiels I'll be setting K9 traps in tomorrow as well, so it'll be a long day.....and probably a rainy-one as well :crybaby:

Smitty


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

it's the temp. that matter's not weather it's frozen or not


----------



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Caribukiller,I do agree with part of whatyou say about baits and stuff,and I knowyou do catch animals the way your suggesting,however when its cold outside or sub~zero temps ,we naturally use more liquid bait ands scent or lure because extreme cold conditions do for fact STIFFLE odors on air currents.thats why I use corn cobs for lure holders as they are vry porus and hold scents for some time,,Larry
*


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

thats what i meant it's the cold that stops your bait from giveing off smell.


----------

